# Paradox - who or what was sending those photos?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I never got to see the last 2 episodes and wondered how it ended - who or what sent those photos?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya. I saw them but have a memory like a sift. I don't think we got to find out who it was, but hopefully someone else can come along and confirm if I'm right or have just made that up.   I'm the kind of person who can watch a film and then a couple of months later swear I've never seen it!   I enjoyed the programme though and hope they do more. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

They never said what it was really and left it open for a new season but they've since cancelled it so there won't be any more.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Cath, what a pity.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

What a shame, wonder why? Were the ratings rubbish? There seems to be nothing decent on at all at the moment except for the CSIs that have returned, but apart from that no good dramas. Something like Paradox would be great to have on at the moment as a bit different and British too.

Rosie. xxx


----------

